# Type of Aluminum Sheet Metal Needed For Decking and Flooring



## Sullemander (May 31, 2016)

Hey guys.
I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the exact type of sheet metal that is good for flooring and decking in a Jon boat. I'm currently working on redoing a 1987 Monark 15 ft boat and after countless searches, I can't find any specifics in regards to thickness or type of sheet metal. I went to a local sheet metal shop today and they told me that I would need at least 1/8 thick metal for me to be able to step on it and it not bend. Also that they would have to order T6061 aluminum due to the fact that regular sheet metal will degrade in saltwater. The fact they must special order this puts the price at about $400 for a 5x10 sheet. Is this a fair price? Thanks for your help!


----------



## jparrishbt (May 31, 2016)

Well I'm looking at .100 aluminum for mine and for a 4x8 sheet, it's $90. So I think your getting screwed to be honest.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 31, 2016)

Check pricing on 5052 alloy.


----------



## Sullemander (May 31, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Check pricing on 5052 alloy.



Is this different from the standard alloy?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 31, 2016)

Most likely your boat is made from 5052.


----------



## dearl (Jun 1, 2016)

1/8' would be overkill, I've installed lots of floors and decks, and used 1/8" material for floors but only at the customers request. When I installed a new floor in my 1655 Roughneck I used 1/8 only because of the factory bracing being spaced out so far apart. Now its sturdy no doubt and you cant feel any flex, but when I put the floor and decks in my 1784 it will be .090. If you brace the floor between the stringers with closed cell foam you'd be surprised at how thin of material you can use. The price you posted sounds a little steep. I just got a quote yesterday for a 5x10 sheet of .063 plate to rebuild my gunnels and side plates for $80 bucks. I purchased a 5x10 sheet of .125 (1/8") for $252 not long ago. Bracing is the key to using thinner material.


----------



## drn1617 (Jun 1, 2016)

I am using 5052 1/8 (.125) on my build.. I just purchased 1 sheet 6x4 and 3 sheets 5x4 for about $380. I also got a sheet 8x4 in 12 gauge (.90) also 5052 for about $90 to build my console so I was able to compare if 12 gauge would have been enough and I think it would all depend on the amount of support you had under it. I don't think I would use it on a casting deck but if you used it on the floor with foam to support it like dearl said I think you would be fine. I would definitely use 5052 over T6061 because its easier to cut, bend, weld, and work with in a marine application due to it being a bit softer. (these are just my opinions) good luck with the build!


----------



## Mikey602 (Jun 1, 2016)

I was in the same dilemma a few months ago, I decided on 1/8" diamonplate over smooth plate. Have you decided what your finish on the deck/floor will be? Paint? Tuff coat? agree with the previous posts the ribs have a lot to do with it. New ribs and closed cell foam under my floor has very minimal flex.


----------



## spcamno (Jun 1, 2016)

I am too interested in the diamond plate as flooring for my remodeling but wonder how well will it held up if painted over with Duralux aluminum boat green (no primer need type)?


----------



## team101 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm using 1/8" sheet and angle.


----------



## silverbullet2003 (Jun 2, 2016)

I ordered a 4 x 10 of 1/8 diamond plate for my floor and it was $185 a year ago then a 5 x 10 sheet of the same for my front deck $300 a couple weeks ago. Might be overkill but is nice and solid

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey602 (Jun 4, 2016)

I just painted the inside of my boat floor console etc.. Check out my post under "2072 tracker" tons of research on this site and others and the process went as so 
2 coats self etching primer
2 coats paint (olive drab)
4+ coats clear, high traffic/abuse areas received 8-10+ coats
So far it's flawless in my book for a non-painter


----------



## Shoedawg (Jun 5, 2016)

$400 seems pretty steep. I purchased two 5x10's of 5052 Aluminum Sheet at .090 for about $130 each. Found it through a local aluminum dealer. I used the sheeting for all my decks. Like others mentioned, with proper support, it will be do a fine job.


----------



## archery68 (Jun 6, 2016)

I would use perforated aluminum. Have had it in 3 flat bottom jets and will not own an aluminum boat without it. All the dealers here in south central and south east Missouri who put together jet boats put it in the boats. Not sure where they get it, but man is it sweet. Doesn't get hot and so much better than carpet. I have included a pic of my boat, u might have to zoom in to see it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jun 7, 2016)

Impressive, really like that floor, and even more the seats. Where are those from? Is there a thread for your build? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archery68 (Jun 7, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> Impressive, really like that floor, and even more the seats. Where are those from? Is there a thread for your build?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the comments on my boat. The seats are made by tempress I think. My jet boat dealer gets them made just for him with certain colors. The floor I think is a must and they aren't cheap to install, I think around 500 for entire floor installed. Well worth it tho. Everyone here in southern Missouri has them in their jet boats. There not a thread on my build however you can pm with any questions and I have lots of pics and info I can send you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jethro (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow, perforated aluminum for the floor... that is amazing!


----------



## archery68 (Jun 7, 2016)

jethro said:


> Wow, perforated aluminum for the floor... that is amazing!


Very common in jet boats here in Missouri. Very rare to see a boat that doesn't have the perforated alum. floor. It's easy to keep clean, looks great, doesn't get hot in the summer, and it's light weight. I go barefoot in the summer when smallmouth fishing, the carpet on my deck gets hotter. All the jet boat dealers around here offer it as an option. I would not own an aluminum boat without it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

